# Balda Narol Box 1933



## KoenM (Oct 11, 2015)

I have in my collection a Balda Narol Box van 1933.
It has some cosmetic problems i would like to solve.

I wish to put all my questions one by one in this topic, so i can restaur it one step at the time.
I never restaured things like this, so sorry for the noob questions.

Q 1: The cover of the box is getting loose.
What products can i use (and what products not to use use) to glue it to the box again?


----------



## compur (Oct 11, 2015)

Pliobond is the adhesive usually recommended but it has a long lasting bad smell so I usually use plain old contact cement.


----------



## KoenM (Oct 11, 2015)

thx for the advice


----------



## KoenM (Oct 13, 2015)

The way i see it it looks te best to remove the complete leatherette of the front to clean the surface first before glueing it again.
However to do so i need to remove the front lensring (if that is what it is called).
How can i remove it safely?


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 21, 2015)

I second the Pliobond suggestion.
Ah, I wish I had some advise for you ... but I have not dealt with a restoration on that type of camera.
Google does not provide any helpers, either.


----------

